# VFD and Belt Drive Mod for the X3 Mill



## cba (Oct 18, 2010)

I have uploaded to the group's file repository two .pdf files about this modification, hope it is helpful to anyone considering doing similar. I am very happy with the outcome, and would do it again anytime. 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=get316
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=get317


----------



## mhh (Oct 19, 2010)

That is a very nice and profesionally built mod! I really enjoyed the pdf's!


----------

